# Is it normal for my ssd to be at 99% health?



## Lucandervic (Jun 8, 2022)

I built my pc a year ago but i had to reinstall windows fresh from a usb drive because my other installation of windows stopped working after a reset.
Should i be worried about this percentage?


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 8, 2022)

Yes, normal, that is just the measured warranty endurance counting down.  Your health is otherwise perfect, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Lucandervic (Jun 8, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Yes, normal, that is just the measured warranty endurance counting down.  Your health is otherwise perfect, nothing to worry about.


Ok, But why do all the videos on youtube make it sound like a big deal?


----------



## R0H1T (Jun 8, 2022)

Easy solution ~ don't watch them


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 8, 2022)

Lucandervic said:


> Ok, But why do all the videos on youtube make it sound like a big deal?


It would be a big deal if it was an HDD or any stat other than Percentage used ticking up, but honestly theres nothing of note there in your screenshot.



R0H1T said:


> Easy solution ~ don't watch them


You should watch them but understand what they mean, IMO.  The smart counter on ssds is really more of a wear level counter.


----------



## pavle (Jun 8, 2022)

Wear and usage will do that, though interesting there are the "unsafe shutdowns" - do you ever turn your computer off by holding the power button?


----------



## Lucandervic (Jun 8, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> It would be a big deal if it was an HDD or any stat other than Percentage used ticking up, but honestly theres nothing of note there in your screenshot.


Ok, Thanks a lot



pavle said:


> Wear and usage will do that, though interesting there are the "unsafe shutdowns" - do you ever turn your computer off by holding the power button?


Yes, Is this bad for the pc itself or only the software if so... please explain why. thanks


----------



## pavle (Jun 8, 2022)

Lucandervic said:


> Yes, Is this bad for the pc itself or only the software if so... please explain why. thanks


Ahh, you really should not do that. The problem is that all the content from RAM or disk caches cannot be written if you turn your computer off so abruptly; it can/and has as it would appear also break your windows installation, so you had to reinstall.
If nothing else so much work for not shutting down those few seconds longer....seems unnecessary.


----------



## Lucandervic (Jun 8, 2022)

pavle said:


> Ahh, you really should not do that. The problem is that all the content from RAM or disk caches cannot be written if you turn your computer off so abruptly; it can/and has as it would appear also break your windows installation, so you had to reinstall.
> If nothing else so much work for not shutting down those few seconds longer....seems unnecessary.


Thanks, could the reason for the percentage decrease on my disk info be the reinstall by any chance?


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 8, 2022)

everything is fine as long as ID 01 and 0E shows a Zero.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 8, 2022)

Lucandervic said:


> Thanks, could the reason for the percentage decrease on my disk info be the reinstall by any chance?


No, the unsafe shutdowns don't factor into the final health percentage.  But it's still advisable to shut down properly.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 8, 2022)

Hi,
Having data on a ssd does this
It's normal hell I have 5 year old ssd's showing 99%

Shut down is easy Winkey-x type uu for power and shut down.

I agree stop watching youtube


----------



## qubit (Jun 8, 2022)

I've had my SSD as a boot drive for 8 years now and used daily for many hours at a time, shows 94% in both CrystalDiskInfo and Hard Disk Sentinel and works just fine. Don't worry about it.

I'm surprised that there aren't any unsafe shutdowns though, because the PC has crashed quite a few times in the last 8 years (lockups and BSODs) especially when I had that bad RAM stick in it, forcing me to hit the reset button or the power switch when even that didn't work.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 8, 2022)

Use the tools by WD to monitor it


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 8, 2022)

Your drive has an endurance of 600 TBW lifetime writes, you've written 16.5 TB so far, so 100/600*16.5 = 2.75%, so 99% is actually better than the 97% suggested by that calculation, and it's still A LOT of lifetime left.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 8, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Your drive has an endurance of 600 TBW lifetime writes, you've written 16.5 TB so far, so 100/600*16.5 = 2.75%, so 99% is actually better than the 97% suggested by that calculation, and it's still A LOT of lifetime left.



And more likely some thing else will fail before.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jun 8, 2022)

Lucandervic said:


> Ok, Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Yes, Is this bad for the pc itself or only the software if so... please explain why. thanks


*facepalm* 
You never do a hard reboot unless the system becomes stuck/unresponsive in such a way that you're unable to safely shut it down or restart it using the taskbar option. Even then, you should give it time to sort itself out if possible. Every time your system crashes or is forcibly shut down in the manner that you've been doing runs the risk of causing files to become corrupt. This can manifest itself in a variety of ways ranging from the operating system not being able to boot up properly to one or more hardware components not functioning. 
Even forcing a problematic application to close can corrupt it's files. Whether its rebooting the OS or restarting a program, you always want to properly shut it down from within the software. Otherwise, you may find yourself re-intsalling everything more often than you like.


----------



## qubit (Jun 8, 2022)

MentalAcetylide said:


> *facepalm*
> You never do a hard reboot unless the system becomes stuck/unresponsive in such a way that you're unable to safely shut it down or restart it using the taskbar option. Even then, you should give it time to sort itself out if possible. Every time your system crashes or is forcibly shut down in the manner that you've been doing runs the risk of causing files to become corrupt. This can manifest itself in a variety of ways ranging from the operating system not being able to boot up properly to one or more hardware components not functioning.
> Even forcing a problematic application to close can corrupt it's files. Whether its rebooting the OS or restarting a program, you always want to properly shut it down from within the software. Otherwise, you may find yourself re-intsalling everything more often than you like.


Yes, quite. I've had situations where Windows was stuck for many minutes trying to sort itself out, or taking an age to start up or shut down. In almost every case that patience paid off with Windows eventually sorting itself out, no forced hardware reset required.

btw, a momentary press of the power switch triggers the same shutdown process as the Start menu shutdown and is that little bit quicker to do if it's within easy reach. I use it often.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jun 8, 2022)

qubit said:


> Yes, quite. I've had situations where Windows was stuck for many minutes trying to sort itself out, or taking an age to start up or shut down. In almost every case that patience paid off with Windows eventually sorting itself out, no forced hardware reset required.
> 
> btw, a momentary press of the power switch triggers the same shutdown process as the Start menu shutdown and is that little bit quicker to do if it's within easy reach. I use it often.


Yeah, like in cases where I thought something might have gone wrong with a windows update that was seemingly taking forever to finish. 

I'm not sure how that shutdown process works and never tried it myself. I close any programs I have running before shutting down, so a few extra mouse clicks on the taskbar is easier than reaching over 3 ft and pressing the tower button. I know on my old alienware laptop, holding the power button in seemed to do something similar.


----------



## qubit (Jun 8, 2022)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Yeah, like in cases where I thought something might have gone wrong with a windows update that was seemingly taking forever to finish.
> 
> I'm not sure how that shutdown process works and never tried it myself. I close any programs I have running before shutting down, so a few extra mouse clicks on the taskbar is easier than reaching over 3 ft and pressing the tower button. I know on my old alienware laptop, holding the power button in seemed to do something similar.


Yeah, it's good practice to shut down the apps first, or it can get stuck on a prompt or something.


----------



## MarsM4N (Jun 8, 2022)

Lucandervic said:


> Yes, Is this bad for the pc itself or only the software if so... please explain why. thanks



Welp, that's most likely the reason why your Windows installation was damaged.  Use the power & reset button *only* if everything fails.

Btw. there are solutions to fix a broken installation without the pain of a fresh install:









						How to use DISM command tool to repair Windows 10 image
					

If Windows 10 has missing or corrupted files, this guide will show you how to repair the setup using the DISM and SFC command tools.




					www.windowscentral.com


----------



## 80251 (Jun 9, 2022)

qubit said:


> I've had my SSD as a boot drive for 8 years now and used daily for many hours at a time, shows 94% in both CrystalDiskInfo and Hard Disk Sentinel and works just fine. Don't worry about it.
> 
> I'm surprised that there aren't any unsafe shutdowns though, because the PC has crashed quite a few times in the last 8 years (lockups and BSODs) especially when I had that bad RAM stick in it, forcing me to hit the reset button or the power switch when even that didn't work.
> 
> View attachment 250316


ID # 235 Power Recovery Count

A count of the number of sudden power off cases. If there is a sudden power off, the firmware must 
recover all of the mapping and user data during the next power on. This is a count of the number of 
times this has happened.

Just remember the threshold is a lower limit. In the case of POR Recovery Count it is zero,
 therefor the closer the Current Value gets to zero the closer the drive is to failing. The Current 
Value for Samsung solid state drives decreases from 100 or 200 to their respective lower limits. 
The Raw Data is the count of actual events.


----------



## DrCR (Jun 9, 2022)

OP, a lot of good things have already been said. One thing I’ll add is that literally none of the above are things I pay attention to since even with only a minimal backup setup, a drive failure is more of an inconvenience that anything. One of my daily drives is more than 12 years old. So all that to say, get your backup situation sorted. An SSD can go from fine to irrecoverable brick in a moment.


----------



## 80251 (Jun 9, 2022)

DrCR said:


> OP, a lot of good things have already been said. One thing I’ll add is that literally none of the above are things I pay attention to since even with only a minimal backup setup, a drive failure is more of an inconvenience that anything. One of my daily drives is more than 12 years old. So all that to say, get your backup situation sorted. An SSD can go from fine to irrecoverable brick in a moment.


That's what happened to me with my corsair MX500 256GiB NVME SATA SSD. It soured me greatly on SSD's and none of the data was recoverable.


----------

